# Ethernet & Extraction



## App (Apr 13, 2006)

Hello - 

The first question is: Are there any communications viable on my 622 via Ethernet? I have an inhome gigabit network and would really like to hook it in this way.

Second: Is there a way of extracting recorded files from my 622 to a PC or hard drive? (Not a proprietary device like those advertised)

TYIA.

App


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Sorry, the Ethernet interface on the Vip series is for "future use".


----------



## App (Apr 13, 2006)

Mikey said:


> Sorry, the Ethernet interface on the Vip series is for "future use".


TY.

I have a seperate DVR/DVDR, I could always hook cabling between the 2 and make a personal copy of the recorded data for myself, but isn't there a cleaner, digital way of doing an extraction from my 622? Going to a VCR is certainly not an option...

TY.

App


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome, App! :hi:

There is no "digital way" to extract a program and as you mentioned, only proprietary devices are supported, and the files recorded to those devices are encrypted.

To archive programs from my 622, I capture analog video from the S-Video output with my computer and burn it to DVD. There are others here that use DVD recorders.

Also, so you know, discussion of how to decrypt and extract video from such devices is not allowed here since it would violate our rules.


----------



## App (Apr 13, 2006)

Ok Mike, thanks for the heads up. I didn't mean to suggest breaking encryption or utilize an illegal extraction method, just that I wanted to record data that was available on the DVR HD to another location. I was hoping of some way without doing a D->A conversion. Shame I can't network it and "download" it that way.

Look forward to these forums, as I received my 622 and 44 a month ago.

App


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

App said:


> I was hoping of some way without doing a D->A conversion. Shame I can't network it and "download" it that way.


This option is generally not available in the HDTV space. All of the available export technologies (HDMI, DVI-HDCP and Firewire) have copy protection built in. Yarding out the hard drive ala TiVo is not an option due to encryption of the *nix formatted drive.

As for communications between Dish receivers, that is done through a power line network and thus far, beaming shows around is not part of that technology.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

App said:


> Ok Mike, thanks for the heads up. I didn't mean to suggest breaking encryption or utilize an illegal extraction method, just that I wanted to record data that was available on the DVR HD to another location. I was hoping of some way without doing a D->A conversion. Shame I can't network it and "download" it that way.
> 
> Look forward to these forums, as I received my 622 and 44 a month ago.
> 
> App


There is no way to extract the shows from the 622 once they are recorded to its hard drive, but there is a way to record shows to a computer from the 622 (or 211/411) using the R5000 modification from a company called Nextcom. The files on the 622 are encrypted on the hard drive, but the R5000 mod records unencrypted signals which can be played back by computer devices like the MyHD HDTV card. I have a modified Dish 211 that records this way, and the company just announced support for the 622.

There are a couple of long threads on the AVS Forum about the R5000 device. Unlike the 169Time FireWire mod, this is a USB2-based system and it works very well. I first learned about it from Alan Gouger, of AVS. It's perfectly legal, since this forum and AVS have essentially the same rules (owned by the same person) and don't allow discussion of illegal equipment hacks.

This system really works, and it doesn't require a degree in computer science to figure out. It's easy to use. If you can plug in a USB cable, you can make it work.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Joe Clark said:


> There is no way to extract the shows from the 622 once they are recorded to its hard drive, but there is a way to record shows to a computer from the 622 (or 211/411) using the R5000 modification from a company called Nextcom. The files on the 622 are encrypted on the hard drive, but the R5000 mod records unencrypted signals which can be played back by computer devices like the MyHD HDTV card. I have a modified Dish 211 that records this way, and the company just announced support for the 622.
> 
> There are a couple of long threads on the AVS Forum about the R5000 device. Unlike the 169Time FireWire mod, this is a USB2-based system and it works very well. I first learned about it from Alan Gouger, of AVS. It's perfectly legal, since this forum and AVS have essentially the same rules (owned by the same person) and don't allow discussion of illegal equipment hacks.
> 
> This system really works, and it doesn't require a degree in computer science to figure out. It's easy to use. If you can plug in a USB cable, you can make it work.


Please give more info about the Nextcom co. you are speaking about.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

Here's the link to their web site:

http://www.nextcomwireless.com/r5000/sales.htm

Here's a link to an AVS thread where you can see what users think about it:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=409442&page=1&pp=30

It's a terrific device and everyone I know who's tried it finds it easy to use and very stable. The only other legal option is the 169Time modification, but if you read the threads on that, you'll see that it's a very problematic device. The R5000 just plain works.


----------



## jmsteffen (May 4, 2005)

Why didn't E* build this feature into the 622? Seems like they would be able to take the lead in the DVR category..


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jmsteffen said:


> Why didn't E* build this feature into the 622? Seems like they would be able to take the lead in the DVR category..


It would also be a good way for the content industry to get their knickers in a twist over E* enabling permanent storage of content in high definition or at least high quality.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

jmsteffen said:


> Why didn't E* build this feature into the 622? Seems like they would be able to take the lead in the DVR category..


Because Hollywood doesn't want you to be able to archive your recordings. Simple as that.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

When is the movie industry going to learn that encoding just makes jobs for hackers. Give it to the public at resonable cost & access people will buy it.


----------



## Joe Clark (Jan 10, 2006)

James Long said:


> It would also be a good way for the content industry to get their knickers in a twist over E* enabling permanent storage of content in high definition or at least high quality.


There's no doubt that the content providers don't want this feature, even though I think it's clear people want what they've had since the VCR was introduced in the 1970s. All the more reason to support this great company that has filled a real need.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

James Long said:


> It would also be a good way for the content industry to get their knickers in a twist over E* enabling permanent storage of content in high definition or at least high quality.


I don't buy it, cable customers can get a 1394 equipped cable box and archive HBO to D-VHS tape while keeping it copy protected.


----------



## markdc (Sep 27, 2006)

Hopefully they are going to enable external HD archiving soon. I'm using a samsung DVD recorder for now.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=76830


----------

